# A pair of Paph randsii



## AndyT (May 5, 2019)

Hi all,

My second real post! I feel so accomplished now. Here are two Paph randsii in first bloom. Both from Sam Tsui's "New World' x 'California Dream' sib cross. Not the 10 flowers of the best from that cross but a good start at 6 flowers each. At about 8 weeks open, these are well past peak bloom as I've been sort of busy and couldn't get to the pix until now. Expecting the flowers to drop within the next week. I like randsii a lot but like another ST'er mentioned, the odor (fragrance=good, odor=not so good) is a bit reminiscent of cat pee. I grow in a small space and with two of these going at the same time, I definitely noticed something smelling a bit off-putting whenever I went in. You'll need to have a real appreciation for randsii whenever you stand right on top of them at peak bloom. Definitely not something you want to bring into the dining room to appreciate.

Andy

_*Aspiring to be more than a Paph Hack*_


----------



## Wendy (May 5, 2019)

Love randsii! Well done on both! And welcome to the forum. (From Ontario,Canada)


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2019)

Both of excellent color and shape


----------



## Justin (May 5, 2019)

Extremely impressive.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 5, 2019)

You are doing SERIOUSLY well.
Awesome. Im envious.


----------



## troy (May 5, 2019)

Excellent blooming!!


----------



## gego (May 5, 2019)

Very well done. Im struggling with randsii,,,what is your culture,,, please share. Water, medium and fert.
Congrats, both are pretty good


----------



## Greenpaph (May 5, 2019)

Excellent job! How long have you been growing them?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (May 6, 2019)

Very nice plants


----------



## musa (May 6, 2019)

Hello Andy,
well done! These are wonderful flowers.
I didn't know the odour is that bad, but the sight of it is recompensation enough!
Unfortunateley I ruined my first one by adding some limestone to the pottingmedium; ignorance can be leathal!
I have a new one since last year it has now a leafspan of 12cm, so it'll be some time before I can show some flowers...
Michael


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 6, 2019)

That is really nice. The symmetry of the petals is quite impressive. I remember when I first saw photos of these, how the petals were all curling in different ways. Line breeding seems to be doing a good job at getting uniform petals. 

I am green with envy for your growing success!


----------



## Guldal (May 6, 2019)

Congrats on your succes! I, too, am filled with that "...green-eyed monster which doth mock/the meat it feeds on"!

Such a beautiful species...and your flowers seem to be of a very good quality, indeed!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## troy (May 6, 2019)

What is a paph hack?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 6, 2019)

troy said:


> What is a paph hack?


I think a 'hack' is a broken/tired horse.


----------



## troy (May 6, 2019)

Funny description lol.. broken-tired, I prefer out of shape individual flower qualities as opposed to flat and round especially on brachys, and some multi florals that a sos judge would consider, I would not, as far as flower shape or conventional quality etc.. is objectionable.. broken-tired to me is a good "hack" description


----------



## pluckerup (May 7, 2019)

They look terrific. There is not enough randsii around and it can be difficult well done.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2019)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. How long are the leaves? They look wide, as opposed to long!


----------



## emydura (May 9, 2019)

Just fantastic. Kudos to you for growing so well this challenging species.


----------



## blondie (May 9, 2019)

Stunning congratulations the plants look very healthy


----------



## GuRu (May 12, 2019)

Holy cow, both are very impressive and.....with that sight, who cares about the odor. At least not me.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 5, 2019)

Well done! Stunning flowers actually, smell or no smell!

May I ask your culture and feeding regiment? I just got one large division and want to keep it healthy. I assume it is kept warm and bright filtered light, low feeding all year?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2019)

Nowadays, a "hack" is a technique or short-cut to accomplish something.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 5, 2019)

I would grow it like a roth


----------

